# PM25mv Mods



## LEM (Jan 26, 2017)

I have made a few mods to my new mill.  First of all I want to say that none of them were mandatory. The machine as it arrived worked great.  A little tramming and it is accurate to within 5 tenths.  Really good for a machine this size.
The first mod was to replace the way bolts on the y axis.  I had bolts that fit and just cut off the head and replaced with a knob.  Easier to use but not sure it is much easier.
The second mod was to replace the bolts on the z and x axis.  The z axis makes it a lot easier as there was not much room due to the DRO scales.  Much easier with the knobs.  I screwed up the knobs on the x axis when they jammed when I moved the y axis.  I know old age set in.  They are generally under the vise so I failed to use due caution.  Anyway the knobs solved the problem.
The last mod was to install limit switches on the x axis.  Not sure this was necessary at all as they are really only useful if I go to sleep and the mill crash.  The power drive has a built in clutch to prevent catastrophe but I did it anyway.  I would have used a lot lighter gage wire then 14 gage had I know that the wire going to the transformer was probably 24 gage.  Pretty light for 110 feed.  The only thing I do not have in the picture is the rubber cover over the wires.  I used bicycle tube.  No way to keep chips off of limit switches.  Will see how it works.  I also had to make longer limit buttons.
The good news is nothing is permanent.  There are no new holes in the mill.  Still need to install tramming aids, they are made just have not installed.  By the way the 3 axis DRO is awesome.  I use the z axis a lot even if there is a quill digital readout.  I usually set the depth of cut using the DRO.


----------



## tweinke (Jan 26, 2017)

Looks good to me, nice job!


----------

